# Shower in the morning or night?



## LucasM (Jan 22, 2009)

Most people I know seem to like showering in the morning. However, I always shower at night after work and / or just before bed. Then I just get up and go within 5 minutes in the morning... To maximize sleep.

Please indicate which time zone is preferable for your daily showering. If you shower both times.. Indicate both only if it is a regular habit. Thanks.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, maybe not early morning, but at least in the morning; I only shower at night when I feel really dingy.

Of course, this assumes that I don't wake up, only to find that the shower is missing, oh, I don't know, a shower curtain?


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

I usually shower at night, a day or other in the afternoon, but never in the morning. I prefer showering after doing all I had to do during the day.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Night. I like to be clean when I come home and before crawling into bed. I wake up just fine in the morning without rudely having to dump water over my head.

I don't understand people who shower in the morning. You go to sleep dirty pretty much.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Night. 

Unless it's very hot, then both.


----------



## Koza (Jun 26, 2015)

I used to shower at night but for some reason I stopped and I started showering every morning.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Night
Sleeping dirty of all the gunk you go through the day is uncomfortable and besides, a hot shower makes sleep easier and more satisfying


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

At night. I like going to sleep when I'm completely clean.


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

Both. Clean for the day and clean for the night.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I try to shower as early as possible, but I only shower on Wednesdays and Sundays because it takes up too much time when I could be playing. Sometimes, I'll end up showering at night on days when I forget I was supposed to shower in the morning.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Both, I like to feel clean. I don't feel guilty about it as my showers usually don't last longer than 2 minutes.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I prefer to shower at night, but if I can, I like to shower around sunset and watch the sun go down as I scrub myself. 

You're probably wondering how this is like. It's exactly how you think it is.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

I shower in the morning cause I feel grimy all day if I don't.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Most days I shower both morning & evening.
I like to veg out in the shower for 35 - 40 minutes, just thinking about random nothingness while the hot water massages my neck & back.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I shower every second day in the morning.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Night, because there's no way I'd have time in the morning.


----------



## TrueLies (Jul 1, 2015)

I shower in the morning. My hair looks really crappy when I get up soooo it just makes more sense that way. c:


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I shower in the morning because it makes me feel clean and fresh. My hair looks better that way, too. 
The only time I showered at night time was when I needed every minute of sleep I could get.


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

Night, otherwise I can't sleep.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Just took my morning shower lol


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Usually in the morning, but not daily.


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

At night because I take ages and it's more relaxing then anyway


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I shower when I have to.


----------



## DeadOutside (Mar 2, 2018)

showering. bathing. there's a big difference


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

Used to shower in the morning but currently living in Japan and people here shower and bathe at night so been "suggested" to do the same, which isn't really bad because then I get to have some extra minutes in bed in the morning.


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

Morning. If I shower at night, it's easy to get distracted and take too long a shower.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

As soon as I get home, it's straight to the shower. It's a habit, time is irrelevant. 

I go to different places in my work, from clinically clean environments to infested drug caves. Naturally, I want to burn my clothes after every work day, but I can't afford that. Burning my skin with near-boiling water is a cheaper alternative.

I must shower in the morning as well. I feel violated after waking up, fucked by reality!


----------



## In2itive (Mar 4, 2012)

Morning. It wakes me up.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Night, helps me relax after being at work or whatever during the day.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I typically shower in the morning on work days since I want to make sure I'm as clean as possible. 
On non-work days doesn't matter as much.


----------

